# Snow plow on New Holland T4050



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

The orchard I used to work at has a T4050 with the "super steer" front axle. They want to install a 9' snow plow on this tractor, and would like to know if anyone has done that! They are looking for design ideas for the push frame and its mounting to the tractor. Replies with any creative ideas, help or experience would be appreciated.
Thanks much, Dave


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I have only put an 8' plow on the loader itself.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

JD- Did you guys get much snow yesterday? We got a good 10" here. In our area if you get hooked up with the right people you can make some money with a rig like yours.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

8"


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

My buddies orchard has a TN90 supersteer. It has a big weight bracket on it that could probably hold a plow. They also make loaders for this model tractor. I have seen the front 3 points or something like that mounted directly to the axle too.

See pics in this thread, not his tractor though:

http://talk.newagtalk.com/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=52403&DisplayType=flat&setCookie=1


----------



## central va farmer (Feb 14, 2015)

I contract a tractor to vdot to push snow, just pushed 17 hrs,fed at several places and am in office at poultry houses getting ready to walk thru birds ain't slept since wed night lol its hell being poor and trying to make a dollar. With that being said vdot mounts blade on a long piece of square tubing that runs back to drawbar. It runs full length of tractor, it then hooks to brackets on front of frame. This is your piece that picks plow up and down. Your plow then hooks to the front of this with pins and hinge chain. Highway dept. Plows are massive and this is a tough setup. I push several shit roads (mountain) and it really holds up. If you want to send me a number I'll be glad to text you some pics, as I don't know how to post them on website.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Don't know if this will work with supersteer.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

The whole issue is dealing with the super steer!
For conventional front axles, both driving and non driving, we have no problem!


----------

